# New record on training "potty on command"



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The last puppy of the current litter went home with the new owner couple Friday and I had the one we are running on by itself for the first time while Pam met the couple at the airport. Some of you may have read my how-to on training "potty on command" in some of my older threads on the subject. I think I said that I could train any puppy in two evenings to potty when I said to in a couple of evenings as soon as I get one by itself.

This little girl picked it up on our second try. The expen is in our living room and after she pottys she can come out to play with me and the other dogs. The first time I waited for her to wake up and timed it perfectly when she had to go. The second time she had been awake for a while so the test was a bit harder. I swear she understood right off.

Now if she wants to come out even if I want her to stay in for a while, she will look at me and run to the other end of the box and squat. Of course I have to give her the benefit of the doubt and let her out. Yesterday we progressed to opening the side of the expen and she went back to the box on her own twice. We spent a lot of time from the start with this litter and I think we are still getting better at raising them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. that is great Tom! You know what would be even better? PICTURES!!! pictures of the litter please?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom, can you come to my house and help me? 

Shelby has been so good, no accidents, even ringing the bells. Last night see peed on the kitchen floor. It was probably my fault more than hers. I didn't realize she had gotten up and I probably took too long for her bladder.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I'm impressed. I guess that means I should get my next one from you. Milo still doesn't have it down pat. I must admit he was doing great and I'm beginning to think the day at the groomers (there from 11 to 6 p.m.) set him back. So, we're still working on it.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

That's awsome! I wish it were that easy with Brando. I don't recall having this much trouble with Bogart. Brando wil not poop on the pee pad or rarely does. He will pee there but always poops on my dining room carpet. The problem is I think the rug is full of poop and pee scents so I think it confuses him. But I'm afraid to move the rug because I don't want him peeing or pooping on my floor. I have already decided to throw out the rug once he no longer does anything in the home like Bogart does now.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tom that's so impressive. 

I have always been lucky with Benji. He was potty trained without any hassles. He has always been great about going out. When it rains, he will hold for a long time as he doesn't like rain, cold and wind. But now he has figured out to use the piddle pad when it rains and goes out as soon as the ground is dry! :clap2: 

Lizzie goes out to do her business rain or shine but will have accidents occasionally. I haven't really figured out why she does it. She goes out to piddle when she needs, then come back in and after just a few minutes do potty inside. Thankfully, these occasions have been infrequent lately.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:clap2::clap2:
Wow Tom! You always impress me. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I left out an important part to my previous post. The pee pad we have in the kitchen is in a plastic holder. When Kodi was little, we trained him to go on the pad in that space, but he would attack the pads. So, I got the pad holder, problem solved.

Then we got Shelby. She doesn't like to use the pad with the holder. I think that's why she ends up peeing right near it, but won't go on it. So I took the pad out of the holder today, and she peed on that pad twice. We'll see how it goes, but I have a feeling that the training problem might be solved. Duh!


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Is it possible to get an older dog to potty on command?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tom, I'm impressed by your skills, as always. 

Pablo pees on command too and we had 10 accident-free days in a row (Lina, thanks for your great pm's!!!) until I had to change pad brands because my order wasn't (still isn't!) here yet. Although I made him pee on there a few times, he HATES it and goes next to it. 
Now pooping is another story, he refuses to poop on the same pad...sheesh. Oh and he knows the 'go poopoo'-command too. My DH came back from a walk once and said: 'what did you do with him? You turned him into wonder-dog! I said 'go poopoo' and he went right away!'. Well obviously it's all about timing, he'd never poop on command if he just pooped 5 min earlier. But peeing is always possible :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Jax caught on with potty training very very quickly. I was amazed.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

How old was Jax when you got him?


----------

